# Is it better to have more chaeto in the refusium?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Every place says it good to have, but how much. Is it better to put more?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I usually see lots and lots of the stuff. If that's intended or not I am not very sure.. Since it can really grow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. Ok, I will open agricultural estate

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Full is better. It will keep growing and growing, and eventually you will need to remove some to make room for more growth... The more chaeto you have, the more nutrients it can break down. Don't worry if you only have a tiny bit- it WILL grow.


----------

